
1979 Film Predicts the Dawn of the Computer Age (2018) - memexy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waQy2WKHiwY
======
greenyoda
This film, "The Information Society", was produced and narrated by Marc Porat,
who would go on to work at Apple and co-found General Magic:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marc_Porat](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marc_Porat)

~~~
memexy
Yup, that's how I found the video. It was in the list of references. He's a
smart dude.

